# Frequency analyzers?



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is the proper forum, but here goes:

Eq'ing has always been a struggle for us, mainly because we're not experienced at it. Do I need more treble, or less bass, etc.? So, being the geek I am, I thought it might be fun to bring a mic & a piece of spectrum analyzer software to a practice, to see exactly where each instrument fits, and where the overlaps are.

Google has led me to several freeware spectrum analyzers - can anyone recommend a good one? I know I'm not going to get great precision, but thought it would be a good starting point, and interesting discussion topic for the group.

Thanks!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

True RTA is a useful tool, and they have an entry level version for free. TrueRTA Audio Spectrum Analyzer Software

Most DAWs will alos have some form of analysis that can be used. 

One hint: if you need to slightly boost an instrument to bring it to the front of the mix you can invert that eq curve and use it to cut the rest of the instruments in the same band to create a bit more space.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a couple of these ART EQs. They have a quasi spectrum analyser built in and it works amazingly well.

Each band on the EQ is an LED and the frequencies that are the hottest light up the brightest. It's easy to spot feedback frequencies.

I use one for my FOH (stereo) and one for two monitor mixes. I love them.

Applied Research & Technology: Graphic Equalizers


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I purchased PocketRTA for my iPhone ($29.95) and it really helped solve our rehearsal feedback problems. I just got a used Rane RA 27 Real Time Analyzer for $150 on TGP and it will be going in my PA rack over the weekend. It works pretty much the same as Milkman's ART, with 27 bands of LEDs that (mostly) match up with our 31-band EQ, showing you visually what the problem frequencies are. It also has a built-in pink noise generator and an external mike for setting up larger venues. Looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

PocketRTA looks like a neat, cheap tool....do you happen to use an iPhone 3GS with an external mic?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

marauder said:


> PocketRTA looks like a neat, cheap tool....do you happen to use an iPhone 3GS with an external mic?


I do use the 3GS but only use its internal mike. Seems to work just fine.


----------

